

Ask HN: APIs for finding company information? - tworats

Do you know of APIs or tools for looking up company information? That is:<p>- Given a business name or domain name<p>- Return:
  - Revenue
  - Number of employees
  - Location(s)
  - Type/field of business
  - ...<p>Or,<p>- Given a series of constraints such as:
  - Revenue
  - Number of employees
  - Location
  - Type/field of business<p>- Return matching businesses
======
sahillavingia
You may want to look at CrunchBase. You can read through their API here:
<http://www.crunchbase.com/help/api>

~~~
tworats
Crunchbase is quite useful and the APIs are nice (although sometimes flaky),
but it only covers a small subset of the companies out there. I was looking
for something more general - eg. find all auto-repair shops within 50 miles of
location x.

~~~
byoung2
_I was looking for something more general - eg. find all auto-repair shops
within 50 miles of location x_

Try contacting a Yellow Pages company to see if they have an API. They
probably only make these available to select partners, though.

